# The Kinky Cocktail Hour



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

I just stumbled upon this audio podcast of all sorts of kinky topics.
considering the varied questions that TAM members pose on the Sex In Marriage threads, i was thinking there might be something here for basically anyone.

looks like there are around 167 different episodes. enjoy!









Kinky Cocktail Hour


Lady Petra’s Playground Kinky Cocktail Hour...Come visit us at https://www.patreon.com/LadyPetrasPlayground or Email: [email protected] us with question, topic suggestions, guest suggestions and cocktail ideas.The "Kinky ****...




www.buzzsprout.com





i


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Based on the thread title, am I the only one that thought this related to doing things with cocktails involved? As in, so THAT’S what ordering 3 olives is really about. Also @C.C. says ... one can also write cocktails now too.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> Based on the thread title, am I the only one that thought this related to doing things with cocktails involved? As in, so THAT’S what ordering 3 olives is really about. Also @C.C. says ... one can also write cocktails now too.


I was thinking, “What are these cocktails and what liquor do they have in them?”


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I used to jokingly ask my wife to meet me at the door with a martini wearing only high heels and hooker red lipstick while wrapped in Saran Wrap. Until I googled cling wrap fetishes, icky, err, I mean ykinmkbykiok.



heartsbeating said:


> one can also write cocktails now too.


You're welcome, I worked tirelessly behind the scene to help make it happen. Anyone have an update on @shy_guy?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> I used to jokingly ask my wife to meet me at the door with a martini wearing only high heels and hooker red lipstick while wrapped in Saran Wrap. Until I googled cling wrap fetishes, icky, err, I mean ykinmkbykiok.
> 
> 
> You're welcome, I worked tirelessly behind the scene to help make it happen. Anyone have an update on @shy_guy?


well that was an EXCELLENT idea, just drop the saran wrap?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

heartsbeating said:


> Based on the thread title, am I the only one that thought this related to doing things with ****tails involved? As in, so THAT’S what ordering 3 olives is really about. Also @C.C. says ... one can also write ****tails now too.


well apparently that is what it is all about. they pick a drink recipe, mix it up, then spend 20 minutes talking about a kinky sex topic.

anyone else think its hilarious that the website censors the thread title?


----------



## coquille (May 8, 2018)

Talker67 said:


> well apparently that is what it is all about. they pick a drink recipe, mix it up, then spend 20 minutes talking about a kinky sex topic.
> 
> anyone else think its hilarious that the website censors the thread title?


I actually noticed that "cocktail" in the title has more to it than a drink ONLY after it was censored


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Okay, I skipped to one of the episodes. I’m giving it a try however I’m really fussy about modes of speech… as in I get turned off (phrase intentionally used for this context) when people list a few things in the way that I’m hearing in this. I don’t know what’s it’s called but it’s a way of reeling off a list of things, that comes across in a dramatised yet summarised way. Plus a bit of vocal-fry going on at the end of some sentences along with some of the going-up (don’t know technical term) of speech like a question, well, bothers me. While trying to listen to the content, I’m distracted with these elements and don’t think the expression of voice will keep me engaged.

However, I don’t want to crap over your sharing of this and do like that you shared this podcast. Others might dig it.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

well it has a function.
Member asks: "generic how do I spice my married sex life?"
generic answer: "well, there are a couple hundred ideas on THIS site!"


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Talker67 said:


> well that was an EXCELLENT idea, just drop the saran wrap?


Well, yes, and the high heels, later in life walking on heels and carrying 2 drinks is a bit much.


coquille said:


> I actually noticed that "****tail" in the title has more to it than a drink ONLY after it was censored


Wait a minute, I didn't smoke any (err, too much) wacky tabacy last night, it wasn't censored. Plus I really did work with a mod to allow adult bevs to pass and penises to fail (but that may have on the old site).


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks like we can’t say **** anymore.  Ah well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

C.C. says ... said:


> Looks like we can’t say **** anymore.  Ah well, it was fun while it lasted.


well, cockadoodle doo


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

btw, if anyone finds one of those audio podcasts that they really enjoyed, post a review here on it. there are so many of them, not sure which ones to listen to


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Talker67 said:


> btw, if anyone finds one of those audio podcasts that they really enjoyed, post a review here on it. there are so many of them, not sure which ones to listen to


If somebody did that it would kind of let the cat out of the big what their kink is, wouldn't it? LOL

I'll never tell! Haha


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

heartsbeating said:


> along with some of the going-up (don’t know technical term) of speech like a question, well, bothers me.


I THINK what you are talking about is called upspeak or uptalk -- and yeah, it's REALLY annoying


----------

